# Challenger and Chausson



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello, d'ont buy a Challenger or Chausson this year.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I'd be looking for a discount on those minor water damaged vehicles :lol: 

That's one hell of an insurance claim


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Bet they still pass a habitation check!!!!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh dear!  

Where and when were the photographs taken?

Mike


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Photos are from 2008, but my question is where are all these MH gone???? There are about 200 pieces. Are those repaired and sold????


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone driving a 2007/2008 challenger or chausson is now wondering if theirs was in this field!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Similar thing happened here a few years ago, at a dealer in Tewkesbury, I think it was Marquis.
I seem to remember they went to auction, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Great News on the Chausson front. Almost all of them are sold in France and the chance of a right handed one being stored in their pound is greatly diminished :lol: 

Alan


----------

